# Older (early '90s) Nissan 50hp?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any outboard more than 10 years old needs to be viewed with suspicion.
An outboard that's 20 years old is a parts engine. The reasons?
Galvanic corrosion, metal fatigue and the number of hours of usage.
I like used boats, but I don't trust used outboards.


----------

